# VMWare

## gsfgf

Specs:

Gentoo-Current

VMWare 3.1

Windows 2000 Pro

1) I cannot access the internet with my virtual machine.  I can access the net from the host.  I am using the AMD networking driver and bridged networking.

----------

## arkane

 *gsfgf wrote:*   

> Specs:
> 
> Gentoo-Current
> 
> VMWare 3.1
> ...

 

When you were setting up vmware, what options did you select for the networking?

----------

## gsfgf

 *arkane wrote:*   

>  *gsfgf wrote:*   Specs:
> 
> Gentoo-Current
> 
> VMWare 3.1
> ...

 

bridged

----------

## AnimalMachine

Are you running vmware on gentoo natively with win2k guest OS in a virtual disk?

If so, here's a few things to try:

 If you're using bridged networking, this means your vitual machine should have a unique IP address on the same network with the same netmask. Maybe that goes without saying, but it actually stalled me when I setup VMWare for the first time, since I really didn't fully realize how their networking schemes work.

 I'm assuming win2k doesn't report any errors with the network setup ... i.e. it shows the network as enabled.

 Can you ping the linux host?

 Can the linux host ping the win2k guest os?

 If you have a bridged network setup (vmnet0 I think it defaults to), you should see an entry for it in your routing table on the linux host (run "route" to see)

----------

## klieber

Since you got vmware installed on gentoo, can you post how you did it for others to learn from? (you posted earlier about having difficulties with the gentoo init system)

--kurt

----------

## gsfgf

Downloaded the installer.

ran the install script using all defaults.  

to trick it to work w/ th init system i created these dirs

/etc/rc.d

/etc/rc.d/rc0.d

/etc/rc.d/rc1.d

/etc/rc.d/rc2.d

/etc/rc.d/rc3.d

/etc/rc.d/rc4.d

/etc/rc.d/rc5.d

/etc/rc.d/rc6.d

used /etc/rc.d as the dir containing the rcX.d dirs and it worked.

Note: i didn't get networking configured and i now have an unrelated problem that means i can't figure out the networking issues. (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=2380)

----------

## AnimalMachine

 *klieber wrote:*   

> Since you got vmware installed on gentoo, can you post how you did it for others to learn from? (you posted earlier about having difficulties with the gentoo init system)
> 
> --kurt

 

If you want, I could try writing something up tonight. I have vmware setup on my gentoo machine to run both win2k and mandrake8.2 on virtual disks. It will take me a little bit though, because I'll have to step through the setup process again ... But it probably would help a lot since I've been seeing a lot of VMWare questions on the forum.

----------

## klieber

 *AnimalMachine wrote:*   

> But it probably would help a lot since I've been seeing a lot of VMWare questions on the forum.

 

As another poster pointed out, there is an ebuild for vmware, so I'm wondering what about that ebuild isn't working for folks?

--kurt

----------

## AnimalMachine

 *klieber wrote:*   

> As another poster pointed out, there is an ebuild for vmware, so I'm wondering what about that ebuild isn't working for folks?
> 
> --kurt

 

It worked fine for me. My first impulse was to run the downloaded file - but I got the rc directory problem everyone else got ... and from there I found out that there was an ebuild. After that, it just took a bit for me to get networking setup ... but that was basically easy - I was just being brainless and doing stupid things.

----------

